# CO2 reactor



## LondonDragon (4 Nov 2009)

Hi guys,

I am looking for a CO2 reactor that will fit in-line with 16/22mm tubing. 

I am looking for experienced feedback from users, I was waiting for the ones Ed was making but looks like he hit a brick wall and I really need to get this sorted now, any help appreciated.

Some of the reactors I have been looking at:

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/AQUAMEDIC-AQUA-ME ... 33497fce1c

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CO2-Reaktor-Bypas ... 2ea8e0185d

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CO2-Wirbelkammer- ... 2ea52da535


Thanks


----------



## JamesC (4 Nov 2009)

This is what I use and love it to bits - http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CO2-boost-100..._garten_tierbedarf_fische?hash=item2ea8bcc126. Needs a fairly decent filter (as they all do) to prevent a build up of gas at the top. 

The Aquamedic uses 12mm tubing connectors btw

James


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Nov 2009)

JamesC said:
			
		

> The Aquamedic uses 12mm tubing connectors btw


Thanks James, doesn't the one you just posted use also? It also says max pump rate 900lph and my filter is 1500lph.


----------



## JamesC (4 Nov 2009)

Oh, yes you're right. I just presumed it was the same as mine. I actually got mine from Aquamas who I think no longer trade on Ebay but do have an online shop. This is the one I brought http://www.aquamas.de/products/CO2-...eaktor-fuer-Aquarien-bis-etwa-1000-Liter.html.

My Eheim is rated at about 1000 lph which works just fine. Maybe if your filter is stronger you may need the one you have listed. It's virtually the same except has a bypass so you can reduce flow through the reactor.

James


----------



## LondonDragon (4 Nov 2009)

Thanks James feedback much appreciated


----------



## Voo (5 Nov 2009)

I'm using the aquamedic 1000 from Steve on a Rena Xp3. Works a treat! Very efficient, i'm only having to run 2-3 bps on a 450l tank.

However, i've had to use hose reducers for it to fit in. The tails are just slightly smaller than a 16mm pipe. I thought i could get away with it by using jubliee clips, but no... it leaked


----------



## JamesC (5 Nov 2009)

Voo said:
			
		

> However, i've had to use hose reducers for it to fit in. The tails are just slightly smaller than a 16mm pipe. I thought i could get away with it by using jubliee clips, but no... it leaked


Do you find it reduces flow? It amazes me that the Aquamedic 1000 comes with such small connectors that are designed for filters used on small tanks since they claim it's for tanks up to 2000 litres. I would have brought one of these if it weren't for this fact. Instead I had to buy one from Germany.

James


----------



## Voo (5 Nov 2009)

Flow is still good, although i haven't checked it well enough to see how much it's been reduced. It's also flowing through an external heater too. I don't have to bleed it due to excess gas.

It makes a small amount of noise when gas collects at the top, but not much now that i've got it setup correctly. I guess this could be bled off but that means messing around to tilt it. Runs fine as it is - it's not audiable inside the cabinet.

I guess another point to consider would be the positioning of your pipes - is it any easier with pipes at top and bottom, or coming from the sides?




			
				JamesC said:
			
		

> Voo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## jonnyjr (5 Nov 2009)

What is the blue pipe for on this reactor? Is it to bypass some of the water to reduce flow through the unit

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CO2-boost-1000-Au ... 488wt_1165


----------



## Nick16 (5 Nov 2009)

im also in the market for a reactor, but again im unsure, much like LD. 

any owners of reactors, speak up


----------



## LondonDragon (5 Nov 2009)

jonnyjr said:
			
		

> What is the blue pipe for on this reactor? Is it to bypass some of the water to reduce flow through the unit


Is to release air that builds up over time inside the reactor, so that you don't have to take the whole think apart to get rid of the trapped air.


----------



## jonnyjr (5 Nov 2009)

Sounds like a good idea, shame that chap isn't making any more reactors himself they looked excellent quality. A group buy of clear pvc pipe is in order one day


----------



## Nick16 (5 Nov 2009)

i think the problem with buying from abroad is the price of the Euro at the mo, it kinda puts me off. 
if there are any decent ones in the Uk for around Â£50 then i would be open to suggestions. Especially as i have a 400L tank!


----------



## Voo (5 Nov 2009)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> i think the problem with buying from abroad is the price of the Euro at the mo, it kinda puts me off.
> if there are any decent ones in the Uk for around Â£50 then i would be open to suggestions. Especially as i have a 400L tank!




I had the same problem when i was looking. For a decent one on a tank of a similar size i was looking at around Â£70 after postage and conversion.

Have a look around though:
http://www.aquaticbiotope.co.uk/Scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=827
Never ordered from them and not sure if they have stock, but it was the best price i found when i was looking.

Or here:
http://www.ultimateaquatics.co.uk/acatalog/CO2__Reactors.html


----------



## LondonDragon (5 Nov 2009)

I might go with this one in the end, http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/CO2-Reaktor-Bypas ... 2ea8e0185d

Seems like the best option for 16/22mm hoses.


----------



## planter (5 Nov 2009)

Hi Paulo, Ive just started using aquamedic reactors and im sure  I have them piped up with 16mm hose? im running them off Jbl cristalprofi 1500 filters, so far so good! you know where to find me if you want to see them in operation!


----------



## LondonDragon (5 Nov 2009)

planter said:
			
		

> Hi Paulo, Ive just started using aquamedic reactors and im sure  I have them piped up with 16mm hose? im running them off Jbl cristalprofi 1500 filters, so far so good! you know where to find me if you want to see them in operation!


Thanks mate, thats the filter I have also, but since I only have this filter in the tank I don't really want to reduce flow with a reactor, I might come down to see you sometime mate, I will PM you. Cheers


----------



## chris1004 (7 Nov 2009)

Hi LD,

I use an aqua medic 1000 on a TT EX1200 and don't have any problems with gas buildup at all but I have removed the bio balls as I found it made a slight rattling noise as the balls moved around inside the reaction chamber. Its running on a 250L tank and has no trouble disolving enough co2 to reach the 30ppm holy grail. The hose tails on the reactor are ever so slightly smaller than 16/22 pipe but I overcame this with a jubilee type clip with a layer of self adhesive thin foam wrapped around the pipe (i.e between the outside wall of the pipe and the inside of the clip) to evenly distribute the pressure of the jubilee type clip, works fine, no leaks. To be honest I can't praise this reactor enough does exactly what it says on the tin with minimal loss of flow (without the bio balls), haven't tried any others though so have no basis for comparison.

Regards, Chris.


----------



## LondonDragon (7 Nov 2009)

Many thanks Chris, appreciate the feedback


----------



## jonnyjr (7 Nov 2009)

How did you remove the bio balls for the aquamedic reactor as the description states it is hermetical sealed, is there a way of removing the top and re-gluing it back together?


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (7 Nov 2009)

Paulo

I was using an Am1000 with  siporax see attached picy - slowed my flow down by 157lph + it was noisy - gone back to my old method.






Paul


----------



## Voo (7 Nov 2009)

jonnyjr said:
			
		

> How did you remove the bio balls for the aquamedic reactor as the description states it is hermetical sealed, is there a way of removing the top and re-gluing it back together?




If you look at the picture in the post above, you can see a circle just below the hose tail. The tail comes undone at this point so that you can remove the media.


----------



## Dolly Sprint 16v (7 Nov 2009)

Gang@Ukaps

Both of the tails on the Am reactor are threaded and removal is easy once the seals has been broken, not broke in the aspect that it broken for good - break the seals as there are "O" rings fitted to prevent water escaping.

Regards
paul.


----------



## Nick16 (7 Nov 2009)

so just to clarify, 

http://www.aquaticbiotope.co.uk/Scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=827
people rate the above reactor (AM 1000) and it will fit a TT EX1200?


----------



## chris1004 (8 Nov 2009)

Hi Nick16,



			
				Nick16 said:
			
		

> so just to clarify,
> 
> http://www.aquaticbiotope.co.uk/Scripts/prodView.asp?idproduct=827
> people rate the above reactor (AM 1000) and it will fit a TT EX1200?



Yes and yes basically although be aware that the hose connector will not be a tight enough fit to seal without some form of help as I mentioned previously. You do have access to the reaction chamber and can add/change or remove media but as flyfisherman found out any media in that chamber will reduce flow to a greater or lesser extent depending on media type. That price incidently is a very good price for one, most places are more expensive than this. You could wait to find one on ebay but they don't come up very often.

A word of friendly advice though is not to underestimate its efficiency when you first start using it. Best to install it when you can be around to keep an eye on it initially. Also because of its efficiency a bottle dump should it occur could be catastrophic. To avoid this change the co2 canister as soon as the high pressure gauge falls below around 45bar, do not try to squeeze the dregs out of the pressurised canister especially an FE your just asking for trouble IMO. 

From my experience with this unit I reckon on getting about a third extra life from a co2 canister than I did when diffusing with an internal ceramic disk type diffuser (but that probably depends a lot on surface turbulance and what diffuser you were using initially), and of course its another piece of kit out of the tank.

Another factor which could effect performance is the actual size of the tank its used on. For instance its rated for use on planted tanks upto 1000Litres but reckon you would simply have to have the bioballs in there for this application as the surface area of the balls gives the co2 bubbles somewhere to cling to which assists dissolving aswell as helping to break up the larger bubbles as they are smashed into the balls by the flow. Thats why when used on smaller tanks (ok on a 250L with a TT EX1200) the bioballs aren't really necessary not sure at what sized tank there inclusion is needed though.   

Regards, Chris.


----------



## Behold (8 Nov 2009)

Voo said:
			
		

> I'm using the aquamedic 1000 from Steve on a Rena Xp3. Works a treat! Very efficient, i'm only having to run 2-3 bps on a 450l tank.
> 
> However, i've had to use hose reducers for it to fit in. The tails are just slightly smaller than a 16mm pipe. I thought i could get away with it by using jubliee clips, but no... it leaked



I have mine on a EX1200 and i use reducers and have no issue. Im running it on a 500l tank and have an uncountable stream and get some buildup over a few months. my flow is still good. I have mine tilted rather than straight and this made a difference.

Just be aware sometimes the screw in bits are not screwed in hard enough and will leak.


----------

